# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/7-4/8/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Itâ€™s always a fun two day with this group. We caught some solid trout and even managed to let a few get away from us, but thatâ€™s how it goes sometimes.

Wading knee to waist deep shell/mud was the ticket to finding our fish. Three baits have been producing consistently for us. They are the Softdine XL opening night and Down South Lures chicken of the c and blue moon. We are rigging these baits with 1/8oz jig heads. Throwing the Softdine when fish are up shallow on the reefs, and the DSLâ€™s when we find them near the drops.


Unfortunately day two was cut short after a couple wades due to motor trouble. Iâ€™d like to thank Cooper Hartmann for taking time out of his day to lend a hand.

Folks, fishing remains to be good with solid fish being caught. If yâ€™all wanna go, give us a call. A lot of our groups are simply driving in the morning of.

And yes, Down South Lures catches them all! Lol


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Im in the water quite a bit in the Seadrift area still working the areas you showed me. If you ever need a tow or help getting back to the dock just holler. 361-550-4358


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I appreciate that. This time I was able to idle to charlie's where my guide buddy brought me my truck.


----------

